# Hey Toby?



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

Got any more of those word scramble puzzles?


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

Careful what you wish for.....he misspelled the first one, ya know!    :?   

That was evil.....


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

good point...

Hey Toby, please only include letters that are in the word.


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

What's keeping the boy....?    :?    Lord knows he loves a good tease....


----------



## graigdavis (May 18, 2004)

Hum, I wonder if hes actualy teaching today?


----------



## terri (May 18, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Hum, I wonder if hes actualy teaching today?




Oh, puh-leeeze.   We all know that's a cover.    :twisted:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 18, 2004)

heheh.  i was looking for one in particular i'd love to have you try, but could not find it.  so, for now, try this one:

"Zas xpb nwzb optc vptxbco vzx wp dpc opt, ktb zas nwzb opt vzx wp dpc optc vptxbco."

is not a word scramble.....


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> heheh.  i was looking for one in particular i'd love to have you try, but could not find it.  so, for now, try this one:
> 
> "Zas xpb nwzb optc vptxbco vzx wp dpc opt, ktb zas nwzb opt vzx wp dpc optc vptxbco."
> 
> is not a word scramble.....



Is NOT a word scramble...?   What does that mean?   

You should know, Graig and I have been talking about you behind your back.    :twisted:   Oh, wait.   I guess you already read it.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have? I did? huh?  :scratch:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

heheh. talking behind my back, eh?   

this puzzle is a cryptogram...

should i let you figure out how to figure it out, or do you want me to give you that first step?

i'm still looking for that puzzle i referred to above- it's an ancient puzzle that has never been solved (at least not to the knowledge of historians)


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Sweetie...Graig....your confusion is....well, confusing.


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> heheh. talking behind my back, eh?
> 
> this puzzle is a cryptogram...
> 
> ...



Oh, crap....a code....that means, extra time.   I think I am discovering I am too impatient for these things.       Such a bad quality....


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> heheh. talking behind my back, eh?
> 
> this puzzle is a cryptogram...
> 
> ...



So every letter is actualy another letter.  You gota figure out if P is actualy an R and so forth?  I like those.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Sweetie...Graig....your confusion is....well, confusing.



What is it with people confusing me today.  I read you talking behind my back?  What you sayin about me? Wana fight?  :twisted:


----------



## markc (May 19, 2004)

I thought you might have gone with boring ol' Rot13, but no, so I tried all 25 rotations in a program I coded, but it's not a simple rotation.

And I'm still waking up, so that's all I'm doing for now.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

> So every letter is actualy another letter. You gota figure out if P is actualy an R and so forth?



you got it :thumbsup:


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Can you give me one letter?


----------



## markc (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > So every letter is actualy another letter. You gota figure out if P is actualy an R and so forth?
> 
> 
> 
> you got it :thumbsup:


But it doesn't look like a consistant shift. If it were and P were R, it would be coded with Rot24 and uncoded with Rot2. D would be F, M would be O, etc. I tried all 25 shifts and got nothing intelligible.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was just an example, also, it doesnt necessarily mean its a constant shift like that.  Im thinkin theres no rhyme or reason for a letter being a certain letter.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Can you give me one letter?



don't you want to try it a little longer first?  i think if i give you one, it will be too easy...


----------



## markc (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> That was just an example, also, it doesnt necessarily mean its a constant shift like that.  Im thinkin theres no rhyme or reason for a letter being a certain letter.


I know it's an example, but I tried all 25 shifts. If it's not a consistant shift, then it's not really a code. The letters are meaningless. You could just write "xxx xxxx xx xxxxx xx, xxxx xxxx!" and have a person guess it. Without consistencey, all you are doing is giving the number of letters in each word.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.    

if its gona make it easy then dont give it to me Toby


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



each letter does represent an actual letter...  and that representation is consistent.

i'll go back and check again to be sure i didn't screw it up like the last one, tho.... :Joker:


----------



## manda (May 19, 2004)

I cracked the code!!!

It reads:  Graig, Tobes and Mark are total babes and should be spanked.


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

That was going to be my first suggestion!!!   You DID throw in an extra "Y" on the last puzzle.....and I was blaming myself for being hopelessly stupid, when all the while.....    :?


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> I cracked the code!!!
> 
> It reads:  Graig, Tobes and Mark are total babes and should be spanked.



Hum.  Ill go with her answer.


----------



## markc (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! Especially if she does the spanking.
If it's Big Mike, I'm so outa here. Have you seen the arms on that guy?


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Figure it out yet Mark?  Im getting frustrated.  theres really only 6 or 7 words that arent alike.  Some of those have the same endings.  Im guessing that its proper english.


----------



## markc (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Figure it out yet Mark?  Im getting frustrated.  theres really only 6 or 7 words that arent alike.  Some of those have the same endings.  Im guessing that its proper english.


I tried A as B, A as C, A as D, etc., all the way to A as Z. I didn't see anything that made sense to me. I suppose my code might have a bug, but it  worked fine before.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Theres so many 3 letter words...Its throwing me off. Toby you gona come back and make sure this is rite or what!?!?!?


----------



## manda (May 19, 2004)

*lubes up spanking paddles and whip*


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> *lubes up spanking paddles and whip*



hey, maybe this should be a prize for whoever solves it  

yes, i tried it as if i did not know the answer- and it does work.

a hint: "you've heard it said before"


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> manda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that an actual quote?  or are you just putting it on quotes cuz its a hint


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Is that an actual quote?  or are you just putting it on quotes cuz its a hint



the latter


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

I'll hand out towels after the paddling....   :greendev:


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

"It's not what your country can do for you, but its what you can do for your country"


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

By the way, that was the worst hint ever.

When do I get my spanking?


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> "It's not what your country can do for you, but its what you can do for your country"



eewww....I'm too literal for these.   I thought it was "ASK not....etc." 

I'd be so annoyed right now if I'd put time into it.     

The spanking prize is for Manda to deliver.


----------



## markc (May 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think that works, anyway. If the V becomes a C to make country, the whole word is cwaeijv.


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really...?   Well, this just proves Graig will lie like a dog just to get a spanking from Manda.   Disgusting!


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> I don't think that works, anyway. If the V becomes a C to make country, the whole word is cwaeijv.



Oh yea. instead of Its, its Ask.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Your not looking at it the rite way.V=C, P=O, T=U, X=N, B=T, C=R, O=Y.  Its not a shift on the alphabet


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

heheh. yup, graig wins.  the hint sucked on purpose, bro- had to make you work for it as much as possible, ya know?  

think of it this way: i have so much faith in your intelligence i knew you didn't need a better hint.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> heheh. yup, graig wins.  the hint sucked on purpose, bro- had to make you work for it as much as possible, ya know?
> 
> think of it this way: i have so much faith in your intelligence i knew you didn't need a better hint.



Haha thanks.  Its just that much more rewarding now.


----------



## markc (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Your not looking at it the rite way.V=C, P=O, T=U, X=N, B=T, C=R, O=Y.  Its not a shift on the alphabet


Better for encryption, but it makes it tough for a puzzle, as it's easy to goof up things like "its" and "ask". That's what I get for trying to take the easy way out.
At least it wasn't a one-time pad. 

Well done, Graig. I could have spent ages staring at it and not gotten it.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

I look for common word endings and repeating letters and words.  Once you get one word you can usualy figure the rest out pretty easy.  Those are fun.


----------



## markc (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I look for common word endings and repeating letters and words.  Once you get one word you can usualy figure the rest out pretty easy.  Those are fun.


Yeah, I know the concepts. I used to like things like that, but I tend to get frustrated with them now.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

here's a different kind of puzzle, tho i think it's a bit too easy for you guys:



Find a series of words using the following clues: 
1) The first word is synonymous to reproduce.

2) The second word is a daily food.  This word is formed by replacing a letter in the first word with another letter.

3) The third word means fear.  This word is formed by replacing a letter in the second word with another letter.

4) The fourth word is synonymous to "goal".  This word is formed by replacing a letter in the third word with another letter. 

Find the four words.


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Im fried after the first one.  How about some tick-tack-toe?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

heheh.  no prob    just thought i'd throw that one in for extra credit, in case anyone had some time they needed to waste...

so how was your prize?  spanking was satisfactory, i hope? :twisted:


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Havnt got it yet.  If she doesnt hurry up Im gona have to give her a good spanking.  :twisted:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Havnt got it yet.  If she doesnt hurry up Im gona have to give her a good spanking.  :twisted:



now _that_ would be something to see.  may i suggest a leather riding crop? :twisted:


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor little girl, sound asleep on the other side of the world while you schmucks are getting all drooly over spanking her......  tsk, tsk.....


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

Maybe she deserves a tag team?     :queen:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

> schmucks



schmucks?????!!

i'll have you know i'm a spanking connoisseur...


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > schmucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it's a nasty word in Hebrew, or something similar...    I've always found it a delightful insult.


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

> I've always found it a delightful insult



i love you too, dear


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

You guys are weird.


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> You guys are weird.



You think...?    :twisted:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> You guys are weird.



why thank you!  we try hard


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee...it's so easy for me....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Osmer_Toby said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shhhhh! we gotta make it look difficult or everyone will wanna do it!


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Oh, you're so right....do pardon this lapse....schmuck.    :sillysmi:


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

> schmuck



you are pardoned, schmuckette.


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> > schmuck
> 
> 
> 
> you are pardoned, schmuckette.



No one's ever called me "schmuckette" before!   [dabs eyes]   I'm all aglow!


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)




----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

I think this is the part where you guys finish calling eachother names and look into each others eyes...then start to suck face.


uke-rig:


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I think this is the part where you guys finish calling eachother names and look into each others eyes...then start to suck face.
> 
> 
> uke-rig:



Now what the heck kinda movies are you watching, Graig??   Sounds perverted to me....


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you mean :::whimper::: you wouldn't suck face with me?


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

the term "suck face" doesnt get used enough around here


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

Osmer_Toby said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh darling....must you ruin the moment with such a pointed question...?  [bats her eyes]


----------



## Osmer_Toby (May 19, 2004)

[bats her eyes]


:::melts:::


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

uke-rig:

If this is gona be a make out party I need my self a woman to suck face with.


----------



## terri (May 19, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> uke-rig:
> 
> If this is gona be a make out party I need my self a woman to suck face with.



Well, that would certainly be better than watching you puke all over the place.   

Get a bucket!    ale:


----------



## graigdavis (May 19, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tammy (May 19, 2004)

> "Zas xpb nwzb optc vptxbco vzx wp dpc opt, ktb zas nwzb opt vzx wp dpc optc vptxbco."


Thanks guys, I haven't done a cryptogram in years and I love them. The bad news is I stayed up way to late working on that - and got nowhere. The good news is I saved one hundred dollars on my car insurance. (just kidding - actually - I don't feel too bad about it because W = H and D and I was going for a one to one kinda thing.)


----------



## manda (May 20, 2004)

Thats the first time ive been part of a spanking sandwich while ive been asleep!   

Ask Orie and Neve what I'm like with a whip... :greenpbl:


----------

